# Larger ammo?



## billys (Nov 5, 2013)

My accuracy seems to increase if i shoot with the bigger ammo. For example, i shoot better with 5/8" marbles than what i do with 1/2" steel balls. Is this the case with anybody else? I am using a natural slingshot with double Theraband Gold bands. Oh, and thanks everybody for making this such a great informative site


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

That's sorta like me. Though in my case, it has to also be heavier as well as larger.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Better grip and release with the larger ammo. I find that true also.


----------



## billys (Nov 5, 2013)

treefork said:


> Better grip and release with the larger ammo. I find that true also.


Ok, i've read somwhere that you can get a cleaner release with larger diameter ammo.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

I shoot golf balls and I'm more accurate with them then 3/8 steel I can tell you that.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

treefork said:


> Better grip and release with the larger ammo. I find that true also.


 :yeahthat:

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## billys (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks for your input guys! The 5/8" marbles can be a little tricky to shoot when the wind is blowing. 1/2" steel does better when any kinda wind is blowing.


----------



## HarryBee (Jun 29, 2013)

Now, if you could just find some 5/8 steel.........


----------

